# Einfaches XY Diagramm selbst zeichnen?



## 23 (20. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einige Objekte mit jeweils einem float Wert. Als Beispiel könnte z.B. ein Liste von Personen Objekte dienen mit Ihrem Gehalt als Membervariable.

Nun möchte ich ein x,y Diagramm zeichnen, etwa so: http://www.icarra.com/articles/compare500vs5000.png

Wie geht man da am besten vor?

Ich habe auf meinem Canvas Objekt ja nur X,Y Koordinaten und weiterhin beginnt alles oben links in der Ecke.

Überlegt habe ich mir:
1. Max und Min Werte finden
2. Daraus irgendwie eine Umrechnung auf die Breite und Höhe des Canvas
3. Daraus Punkte errechnen und dann von Punkt zu Punkt eine Linie zeichnen

Die Werte an den Achsen sind erstmal egal.

Ich würde mich sehr um ein Beispiel oder eine Erklärung freuen.

Viele lieben Dank.


----------



## Enigma228 (20. Jan 2011)

Versuch es mal damit
JFreeChart
JFreeChart


----------



## 23 (20. Jan 2011)

Ich möchte es ohne ein Framework tun...


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

How to plot graph in java for given samples - Java Forums


----------



## illuminus (20. Jan 2011)

Java 2D Funktionsdarstellung im Applet | .... :::aradoX-Works :::: ....


----------



## xehpuk (20. Jan 2011)

illuminus hat gesagt.:


> Java 2D Funktionsdarstellung im Applet | .... :::aradoX-Works :::: ....


Kein gutes Beispiel für eine Funktionsdarstellung (je steiler der Graph, desto geringer die Punktdichte). Und was 
	
	
	
	





```
new Float(f(x)).intValue()
```
 soll (besonders in einer 
	
	
	
	





```
paint()
```
), frag ich mich auch gerade. Aber die Anforderung war ja lediglich ein Diagramm mit einzelnen Werten.


----------



## 23 (22. Jan 2011)

Hi,

danke, dieser Link hat mir sehr geholfen:

How to plot graph in java for given samples - Java Forums

Gibt es noch ein weiterführendes Beispiel wenn man in seinen Objekten zwei Werte hat? z.B. Einkommen und Quartal?

Viele Grüße


----------

